# PPI A100, BIN



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

That's Jeremy Dadd's auction.
He has a ton of PPI stuff and is a member on DIYMA in good standing.
I've bought a bunch of stuff from him. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

those things have been on ebay for over a month.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

He's got a lot of them.
He's got shelves and shelves just PPI Arts let alone the other models and brands.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> He's got a lot of them.
> He's got shelves and shelves just PPI Arts let alone the other models and brands.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What a hoarder!!!!....:laugh:

What"s happening Bret?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

My Ax606.2, A1200.2, A300.2, and A404.2 are finally reconditioned!
I get to pick them up next week.
Now all I need is a hu, subs, and wiring.

COME ON SPRING!

What about you?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

